# Bailey's version of a spa treatment



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

All I can say is OMG! LOL.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh, Bailey! Thanks for helping your Mom.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHA!!!!! OH BAILEY!!!!!!>>>>:x:x:x


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Oh silly Bailey . Just think how boring your day would have been. Just staring at your phone waiting for the propane guy to call


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

What can I say, except his name begins with B and ends in y, definitely a pattern here!


----------



## G-bear (Oct 6, 2015)

swishywagga said:


> What can I say, except his name begins with B and ends in y, definitely a pattern here!


I often think Bailey is channeling his inner Barnaby


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

This is so funny , but it's also typical Jess behaviour. When we're swimming at the beach, I have to clip the leash on after the final dip, before he does his sand rolling routine. Then we run across the sand as fast as we can to the boardwalk.
If we're caught in the rain at home, while I'm taking off my wet jacket and looking for a towel, he sneaks upstairs into our bed where he will proceed to dry himself with the bedding.


----------

